# Martina Gedeck in "Die Beute" 1x



## Eddie Cochran (13 Okt. 2006)

Ich habe noch eine von mir erstellte Collage von der hübschen Martina aus dem Film "Die Beute" von 1988, der wohl ihr erster großer Erfolg war, gefunden.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## spoiler (13 Okt. 2006)

Gefällt mir supi vielen Dank Eddie

:thx:


----------



## Muli (15 Okt. 2006)

Eine wirklich schicke Collage! Auch ich danke für die Mühe!


----------



## wilhelm (4 Dez. 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankkkkkke


----------



## Dauergast81 (6 Apr. 2010)




----------



## Revenche (6 Apr. 2010)

Na, die würde ich auch gerne mal "erbeuten"... Danke für die Collage!!!


----------



## Hockey (15 Okt. 2010)

Die hat schon schon WAS die Gedeck


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

nette Beute


----------



## btsvsi (16 Okt. 2010)

vielen Dank


----------



## aldebaran (29 Juli 2013)

Ganz schön heiß für ihr Alter


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2013)

Wohl schon ein Klassiker?!


----------

